# SNOWING in VICTORIA



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Believe it or not, it is snowing in Victoria, a very rare occurrence indeed. And because very few people have snow tires, the roads are becoming parking lots. Most schools are closed, and some business's as well. Police are advising if you don't need to drive, DON'T! Funny thing is, there is probably less than a couple of inches so far. But we all know that it will pass, and within a day or two, we will be able to see all the flowers again, and the palms won't seem so sad.:smow:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*It's CRAZY!*



gringotim said:


> Believe it or not, it is snowing in Victoria, a very rare occurrence indeed. And because very few people have snow tires, the roads are becoming parking lots. Most schools are closed, and some business's as well. Police are advising if you don't need to drive, DON'T! Funny thing is, there is probably less than a couple of inches so far. But we all know that it will pass, and within a day or two, we will be able to see all the flowers again, and the palms won't seem so sad.:smow:


And I'll bet that 99.99% of all the cars that are stuck in the snow only have all season tires and not snow tires, (there is a difference), but yet the police won't give them tickets for inadequite tires, so they will just keep trying to drive in it. Have you checked out the Malahat webcams? Also, Long Beach has blue sky and sun.(coxbay webcam)


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Believe it or not, it is snowing in Victoria, a very rare occurrence indeed. And because very few people have snow tires, the roads are becoming parking lots. Most schools are closed, and some business's as well. Police are advising if you don't need to drive, DON'T! Funny thing is, there is probably less than a couple of inches so far. But we all know that it will pass, and within a day or two, we will be able to see all the flowers again, and the palms won't seem so sad.:smow:


the snow came, the snow left, all totalled anywhere from about 4-10 inches (10-25cm) deppending on where you are, hopefully the last we'll see this winter, today the sky is clear and blue and the sun is shining bright, but due to an arctic cold front hanging around, the temps are still colder than normal so might take a few days longer than normal to melt.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Reality is it doesn't stay cold enough to put on snow tires unless you travel the Malahat on a regular basis. Warm weather and snow tires don't mix well. So when it snows stay home, wait a few hours, and drive on  I'm not advising to drive in the snow, I'm advising common sense.


----------

